# Missing personalization menu



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I got an Atlas 2021.5 SEL Premium with the new MIB3 infotainment system and I'm missing the driver personalization menu...
I see with OBDEleven that the Central Electrics (09) control unit has it enabled and also the Driver Seat (36) and the Air Conditioning (08). But it does not show up on the Car Settings.
I enabled the Developer Mode and looking at some of the Feature Flags, it seems it's not enabled (assuming I'm looking at the right feature flag):










Any idea how to enable it?
Thanks!


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

I’ve been trying to figure this out on my 21 tig and compare with 19 atlas. Personalization is enable but using different profile versions. I tried changing but no luck.

21 tig konto v2


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes, the feature is enabled in the control units. What's missing is the menu on the MIB.
I actually was able to see the different profiles when enabling developer mode. It has to be some flag on the MIB. Will keep looking at it...


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

2011CWGTI said:


> I’ve been trying to figure this out on my 21 tig and compare with 19 atlas. Personalization is enable but using different profile versions. I tried changing but no luck.
> 
> 21 tig konto v2


Can you check on your 19 atlas what do you have on Central Electronics -> Adaptations -> Vehicle function list BAP -> infotainmentsetting-profile_0x50 and infotainmentsetting-profile_0x50_msg_bus?

I see the Personalization on the Service menu: New video by Jose Olcese


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

I found it in another area. Multimedia


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

2011CWGTI said:


> I found it in another area. Multimedia
> 
> View attachment 63069


Ok, I have the same values so that's not the one... Will keep searching


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

JoseO would it help to see an ODB11 backup of my 19 Atlas for differences?


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

2011CWGTI said:


> JoseO would it help to see an ODB11 backup of my 19 Atlas for differences?


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll DM you shortly!


----------



## Si0 (Feb 4, 2021)

Did you guys have any luck or any additional info about this? I can't find much info on google or anywhere else. Just bought a 2021.5 SEL Rline and I have the same issue, no personalization mode. Which from what I see on youtube we should be able to control ambient lighting colors, input our names with our seat customizations, keyfob identification etc. I'm new to VW, only had it for 5 days.


----------



## warren18 (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm in the same boat... 2021.5 delivered Monday. No personalization menu. Help


----------



## stickfigure02 (Feb 21, 2006)

JoseO said:


> Yes, absolutely!


Did you guys figure this out? I just get 2021.5 SEL P and can’t figure this out.


----------



## stickfigure02 (Feb 21, 2006)

Just found this and will try when my wife gets back home.

Procedure Module: 09 (Central Electronics) Coding → Long Coding → Byte: 08 → Bit: 2 New value: enable

Coding → Long Coding → Byte: 11 → Bit: 4 New value: enable

Security Access → Code: 31347 Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - peronalisierung_active New value: active

Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - aktivierungsoption_im_HMI-menue_sichtbar New value: active

Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - Benutzerkontenverwaltung_in_HMI-menue_sichtbar New value: active

Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - Personalisierungfunktionen_in_HMI-menue_sichtbar New value: active

Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - Anzahl_Benutzenkontante New value: 4

Adaptation → Channel: Personalisierung - Automatische_Schluesselzuordnung New value: active

Module: 08 (Automatic heat, ventilation, air condition) Coding → Long Coding → Byte: 15 → Bit: 3 New value: enable

Module: 17 (Instruments Cluster) Coding → Long Coding → Byte: 10 → Bit: 0 New value: enable


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Where did you find this from? Let us know how it goes!


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

stickfigure02 said:


> Just found this and will try when my wife gets back home.
> 
> Procedure Module: 09 (Central Electronics) Coding → Long Coding → Byte: 08 → Bit: 2 New value: enable
> 
> ...


Did you ever have any luck here?


----------



## JoseO (Jan 5, 2021)

alucinari said:


> Did you ever have any luck here?


No luck...


----------



## Beav626 (Apr 22, 2021)

Checking here too as I have a 21 Cross Sport and no menu for personalization the MIB


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm very interested in this as well. Disappointed my Canadian 2021.5 Highline is missing this feature, as well as CarNet.


----------



## BTLovesVAG (Dec 29, 2016)

My daughter has a 2020 Jetta with the options enabled. I’ll compare her settings to the Atlas this evening.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone every figure this out?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

This was removed as of the 2020 my. It was messing with the memory seat module since they were not developed to work together. Was more of an issue on cars with the easy exit seat such as the arteon.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

I don’t miss it. Our 2019 SEL would show the new user wizard every time remote start was used. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doron (Apr 23, 2013)

alucinari said:


> Did you ever have any luck here?


I tried this on my Skoda Superb L&K YM 2021 but w/o real luck.
for some time, I had the profile selection enabled on my VC dashboard when the car started...

Did anyone made a progress?


----------



## harrisonsmith56 (9 mo ago)

Anyone ever figure this out? Really missing the feature on my 2022 Tiguan SEL-R Line


----------



## JCDAS (Apr 21, 2021)

No luck for me.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

One thing I will miss from our 2018 ! Why can't we just have it all!

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiggyEsq (7 mo ago)

Based on the person who started the discussion, does that mean it’s possible to put MIB 3 in developer mode? 

Was hoping to do this with VCDS but seems like I need ODB 11?


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

I know it's an old thread but AFAIK, the new MIB3 units don't support Driver Personalization Profiles when Carnet is enabled. But I might be wrong.


----------

